# just had car painted and..............................



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just had the rear bumper,o/s door and o/s rear quarter panel re-painted in dolphin mettalic grey.........nice job.........in certain light and angles the quarter panel looks ok but at other angles it looks as if its a tad lighter.......is this normal?........when i went to pick it up there was some orange peel on the panel(nothing heavy) and i waited while the guy moped it using G3 and then some refinnese (think that is what its called)........could this of done it?

Its doing my head in.........sometimes il look at it and it seems ok,other times im trying convince myself its just a tad lighter/ shinyer


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Silver and grey cars are so hard to colour match.

It stands out far more than any other colour.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> Silver and grey cars are so hard to colour match.
> 
> It stands out far more than any other colour.


ok.......only very very slight.........never mind then..........the door should match the quarter if they both been done though?


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

I've always found white to be the worst but as said Silver/Grey are difficult to get a perfect match


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

princy said:


> i've always found white to be the worst but as said silver/grey are difficult to get a perfect match


thanks....but are you missing the point here?......the door and quarter and bumper were painted together.......so,why does the quarter seem lighter than the bumper and the door?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

plastics sometimes show different than metal, even if the same paint has been used...

especially on VAG cars for some reason...

:thumb:


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> plastics sometimes show different than metal, even if the same paint has been used...
> 
> especially on VAG cars for some reason...
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks mate,i do under stand that the plastic bumper and o/s door match good but inbetween the quarter panel seems lighter,but when i stand very close the paint all looks bob on..........must be my eyes lol.........i was thinking if mopping has made the quarter look lighter........i dont know........:wall:


----------



## MartinMacleod (Apr 1, 2012)

Was this a smart repair or a body shop spray? If it was a body shop all painted panels should be the same and as said previously the bumper could look slightly different as it is plastic but the door and rear panel should look the same. If it was a smart repair there is more chance of colours being different.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

it was a good bodyshop.........if i look at the door and quarter closeley........the paint looks 100%match......looks lighter if i stand about say 6 feet away


MartinMacleod said:


> Was this a smart repair or a body shop spray? If it was a body shop all painted panels should be the same and as said previously the bumper could look slightly different as it is plastic but the door and rear panel should look the same. If it was a smart repair there is more chance of colours being different.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> plastics sometimes show different than metal, even if the same paint has been used...
> 
> especially on VAG cars for some reason...
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah this is true in some shots my bumper looks a totally different colour. I had a full front end respray (new bumper to upgrade to facelift one) and bonnet and wings due to getting keyed.

Here's one picture









You can see it's a different shade..

But here you can see it's the same..










It was like that even with the original, pre-facelift bumper. Plastics often do give up a different shade even on original paint.. Especially in Silver. :wall:


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Nice wheels Jay, running the same on my Mk5 this winter.:thumb:

Sorry to hijack


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Was the door damaged? Or just getting painted for colour match? Is there a possibility you've been charged for blending the door, and it hasn't been done??
My reason for asking this is, when you picked the car up you said only the quarter had to be flatted and polished due to orange peel. If the door had been painted it too would of needed the same flatting and polishing.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

pcm1980 said:


> Was the door damaged? Or just getting painted for colour match? Is there a possibility you've been charged for blending the door, and it hasn't been done??
> My reason for asking this is, when you picked the car up you said only the quarter had to be flatted and polished due to orange peel. If the door had been painted it too would of needed the same flatting and polishing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


door has defo been painted,the quarter needed to be done as i noticed slightly more orange peel on it,but the door has 100% been done.il get a pic or 2


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Maybe the quarter had to be re-worked and they needed to mix more paint and it was mixed wrong, or maybe the paint was applied differently ( still basing this on the quarter been re-worked). Either way, if its off colour, take it back and tell them your not happy with the job.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

The problem the bodyshops have thesedays is that paint colours are getting that tecnical that aswell as having different shades for the colour you get different side tones, so saying they pick the blues shade it might have a light side tone. Like you say if u look closly it looks ok but it may be when you stand back its the light hitting the arch giving that light look. 

If that makes sence !!


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

those 2 pictures....... is just the fleck in the metallic..... reflecting light a little differently........


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

carbonangel said:


> those 2 pictures....... is just the fleck in the metallic..... reflecting light a little differently........












IMG]http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/vw754/DSC_0452.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like they have re-worked the quarter, that colour is far to light. That's not a case of it reflecting in a different light, it's completely a different colour.
As for the bumper reason they look off colour is because they can hold alot of static, which makes the metallic sit differently. What you need is an anti-static gun which will remove the static from the bumper.

I'd definatly be taking that back and say your not happy with it.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

I'll second what andy has said. I thought they may of re-worked quarter.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Defo just looks like the quarter has been done. 

Have a word with them am sure they will want to sort it mate, i no i would

rick


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

yep i can see it to


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

its weird if i dont look at it head on it looks ok,if i look very close to the paint its bang on. http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/vw754/DSC_0448.jpg

http://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab80/vw754/DSC_0452-1.jpg


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

See what you mean ! In those 2 pics it looks ok lol . Annoying !


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> See what you mean ! In those 2 pics it looks ok lol . Annoying !


very ! weird!.........if i stand and look at it at other angles,its ok,only if i look at it (with it straight in front of me) then it looks light,when the mrs drove past me on the main road it looked perfect !

ive literally kneeled on the floor and looked at it say 6 inches away........it looks a 100% paint match!,thats why i dare not take it back,i mean if paint was a different colour then id obviously notice it from 6 inches,from that distant the paint is a 100% match to the door.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Some things to consider ..... 
Everyones eyes see colour in slightly different way. A spot too much blue in a paint mix and you might pick it up whilst nobody else can see it - a touch too much yellow, green, white or black and it may stick out like a sore thumb to your neighbour while you think it's perfect.
Silvers are funny old things, not only has the colour got to be correct but in most cases it's also got to be sprayed onto the panel square on - replicating the way it was originally sprayed (by a robot) to get the correct reflection.
Sprayers however are not robots so even if the colour is spot on they can't guarantee that they were spraying at exactly the same angle as the robot did it in the factory.
Sometimes when I repair a silver I'm sure I can see it but if I go back to the same car a week later (when I've sort of forgotten exactly where all the different layers were put down) and hey presto it's become invisible.
That said I swear that every day while driving around I spot a silver car that I think has been repaired, more usually it will be in the middle of a door. Now I'm sure that this is not the case as many of them will be new reg cars and the chances of them having been repaired are slim, but I'm definitely seeing something. So maybe even factory fresh aren't always perfect - to my eyes at least!

Whatever you can see I'd guarantee that if you could forget/didn't know it was repaired you'd never spot it - although this won't help you when you know it's there.
You could take it back but the chances are they won't see what you're seeing. They could re-do it for you and it may in your eyes look better or maybe worse - it's one of the paint worlds strange anomalies I'm afraid.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tbh I'd grab someone and ask if they can see a colour difference but don't say what was repaired , that way you can gauge if its you or the car .


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

craigeh123 said:


> Tbh I'd grab someone and ask if they can see a colour difference but don't say what was repaired , that way you can gauge if its you or the car .


will do,,,,,,funny thing is me dad come round the other day and said quarter panel looks lighter ! Ive been to the paint shop and at that point it was looking ok (damn thing) it looked perfect,but he said take a look at the other side it looks lighter there aswell,even though its all original paint that side.......painter said i painted the quarter panel and half of the door(blow in) then laquered,if i do it again,i dont think it will come out any different,as i used the same paint and painted both panels at 1 go.

Funny like i said,im looking at it now looks perfect,look close ...looks perfect....look from about 6-8 feet away lloks lighter....BUT only at certain angles


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I take it this is the same car as your avatar pic? When was that pic taken?
When I look at your avatar pic the doors look darker than the wing and quarter panel. Maybe it's always been like that but you've only just noticed cos its been repaired.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

squiggs said:


> I take it this is the same car as your avatar pic? When was that pic taken?
> When I look at your avatar pic the doors look darker than the wing and quarter panel. Maybe it's always been like that but you've only just noticed cos its been repaired.


maybe but i can guaranteeits been all original paint........but ive noticed it all the same to be honest


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

vw754 said:


> maybe but i can guaranteeits been all original paint........but ive noticed it all the same to be honest


If the other (un-worked on) side looks the same (as in your avatar pic) then it's just a trick that light/reflection plays on that colour :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

These sort of things do my head in,when your'e not sure if it looks iffy,trouble is the more you look the more you think your seeing something,must admit though in one of the pics the rear does look a different shade,but light does play funny tricks sometimes i'd look at it under powerful all round even light somewhere??


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've noticed how in certain lights certain colours can look patchy even new


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

craigeh123 said:


> I've noticed how in certain lights certain colours can look patchy even new


This has 31 (thirty one) miles on it....


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

Glaschu said:


> This has 31 (thirty one) miles on it....
> 
> View attachment 27210


i strongly agree.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

just an update,the paint shop said he cant do it any better,if he did it will look the same.....some people said to me its because it looks more shiny than rest of the car,thats why 1/4 looks shade different,others cant tell.

me.....just does me head in,do you think g3 and finnesse painter used could made it lighter?
I looked at the car at a different angle in the sun and it looked 100% match....even close up...just looks odd depending how it is in the light.

and what he is going to do is 'soft edge or somthing because...when he g3'd it he caught the edge of door and just see the white primer underneath.


----------



## vw754 (Dec 30, 2010)

well,painters not very happy when i told him! what i have noticed is if its raining or any weather except sunny,it looks 100%,soon as sun is out or its hit with light it stands out.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

What he means by soft edging is he only going to paint the edge of the door, to saw spraying the whole door.
If its only doing it in sunlight, it may be because he has used a white primer, and it has not covered the quarter panel properly. So when the sun hits it making it look lighter as its not covered, meaning the white primer is showing through the basecoat colour.


----------

